# best rod for throwin Rooster Tails



## Lunker_Hunter

Looking for a new rod to throw Rooster Tails with. Been going after river bass for a long time and been using my standard shimano reel with 12lb test on it but I think I need something that's more specific for smaller baits such as Rooster Tail spinners, etc. What're your suggestions?


----------



## Sleprock

med lt spinning rod with whippy tip, probably 8lb test, a slow ratio reel so you can keep it deeper. I would go with a 6 ft or longer pole, I like a pole that does the hooking for me most times cause your always reeling a spinner. ultra lights are kool but i never had much luck with a spinner on one.


----------



## soua0363

6'-6" medium light to 7'-0" medium light with fast tips pair with a 1500 to 2500 series reel with 6 lbs to 8 lbs test. This setup can handle fishes from bluegills to bass or even walleyes.


----------



## bowhunter29

Lunker_Hunter said:


> Looking for a new rod to throw Rooster Tails with. Been going after river bass for a long time and been using my standard shimano reel with 12lb test on it but I think I need something that's more specific for smaller baits such as Rooster Tail spinners, etc. What're your suggestions?


You would do best to find a rod where your lure weight falls right in the middle of the lure weight rating for the rod. For instance, if you want to throw 3/8oz Rooster Tails, pick a rod with a lure rating of 1/4oz to 1/2oz
-or something similiar. Without knowing what weight Rooster Tails you will be throwing, it's impossible to recommend a certain power rod. 

The rest is really a matter of personal preference. Some guys like fast action rods, some guys like moderate action rods that really load up when you cast. The benefit of a fast or xtra-fast rod is that it allows you to throw a greater range of lure weights. Length is another personal preference but most guys go with 6'6" or 7'ers. Obviously a longer rod will allow you to cast farther and 12lb braid will cast MUCH farther than 12lb mono. 

It's hard to beat good old Rooster Tails! I have a buddy that uses them on a local lake for lake trout in April and May- and he catches lots of nice fish on them.

Hope I was of some assistance,
jeremy


----------

